# Sat. Nite



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Just a few "River Flounders" ( notice how black they are ) Before I got run in by the Boomers


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

They are nice ones.  How was the water clarity with this rain we have been having?



With them being darker in color, were they harder to spot?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice fish. You did better than me this weekend.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

X Shark They were real spotted like when they're layin shells and since they were layin in wub they weren't to hard to see. The water in theriver I was in was so so. About 1t to 18in.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

10-4 I had figured with all this rain we have been having and being in the River that it would be real muddy.


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

you definately did better than me i got 4 friday night and didnt go back saturday night .:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

we went out sat night and got 7 flatties 2 sheepies and three mullett. didnt even leave the hwy 90 causway in pace. just stayed on the flats all night and did circles.. but the crabin was happin this weekend probly got 50 or so crabs.. will put some picks up later. mike


----------

